# [S] aktuelleres Spiel ähnlich &quot;Wing Commander: Privateer 2: The Darkening&quot;



## Lanco (7. September 2014)

*[S] aktuelleres Spiel ähnlich "Wing Commander: Privateer 2: The Darkening"*

Hallo,

wollte mal die nahezu allwissende Community fragen, ob es ein aktuelleres (muss nicht Top aktuell sein, aber 1993 ist ja doch schon was her) Spiel gibt, was von der Art her _Wing Commander: Privateer 2: The Darkening_ ähnelt und das ihr empfeheln könntet?

Hat mir damals einfach viel Spaß gemacht....


Grüße
Lanco


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2014)

Das Große Problem ist, das nach Freelancer das Genre tot war und der Titel gut, aber auch schon 10 Jahre alt ist, alternativ wäre da noch Dark Star One, was immerhin von 2006 ist
ansonsten, kommen mit Star Citizen und Elite Dangerous zwar gleich 2 Titel, allerdings dauert das noch bis die erscheinen


----------



## Lanco (7. September 2014)

Mh, okey, dann werd ich wohl noch was warten.

Danke Enisra für die schelle Antwort.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2014)

na, die beiden Spiele kann man sich schon ansehen, grade DS1 kann man auch super mit dem Joystick steuern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2014)

Mir würde da *X -Rebirth* einfallen, nur weiss ich nicht ob es mittlerweile ausreichend gesundgepatcht wurde.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir würde da *X -Rebirth* einfallen, nur weiss ich nicht ob es mittlerweile ausreichend gesundgepatcht wurde.



ich glaube nicht


----------



## Kaisan (8. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir würde da *X -Rebirth* einfallen, nur weiss ich nicht ob es mittlerweile ausreichend gesundgepatcht wurde.



Na, wirklich empfehlenswert ist es nicht. Da helfen auch die zahlreichen Patches nichts.


----------

